# atlas rs3's



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have two rs3's i just bought off axel. Was wondering how you get the shell off these. One runs very well the other really need some lube


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> I have two rs3's i just bought off axel. Was wondering how you get the shell off these. One runs very well the other really need some lube


http://www.atlasrr.com/support/locoshell.htm#hors3


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed the Librarian ... good find! You are the info research master :worshippy:


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx ed i had found that once but couldn't finf it again


----------

